# ND Delta's Youth Hunt



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi guys,

How is the Delta chapter coming along? I'm planning on comming down to Grand Forks sometime after Christmas or New Years to do a little shopping at Cabelas and Scheels. I was wondering if any of the Delta Chapter members would like to met to see if we can set up a Youth Hunt for you next year. I can help you guys get a Youth Hunt started.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Chris Benson
Netley Marsh Youth Hunt Director


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris for now we are planning on meeting every week on Thursday evening in Fargo at Old Chicago. however, Let us know when you will be in Grand Forks, I really appreciate the info you have given me so far and would look forward to meeting you.

Bob


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I would like to come down after Christmas for the after Christmas sales, but according to calendar the Thursday after Christmas is the day before New Years Eve.

Fargo isn't somewhere, I'm going drive to and from in a single day as it's a appox five hour drive. So I would plan on coming down and staying overnight in a motel. The problem is I have plans to go out to the cabin with family for New Years Eve. Which just wouldn't work if I had drive back on the 31st the day after the meeting, then to the cabin, which is another 2 hours of driving.

Is it possible to met with you guys on the 26, 27, 28, or even the 29th?

Let me know what would work for you guys.

How many memebers do you have that attend your Delta meetings?

Chris


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris

Let me know when is good for you and I will do my best to get some of the guys together.

Last week we had 15? There are 200+ paid Delta members in the area.

You pick the day I will get some members there.

Thanks Chris

Bob


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

That sounds great, How does a meeting on the 27th sound?

I'll PM you more details.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Fargo Delta Members

Chris Benson will be in Fargo December 27th at 7 PM Old Chicago (weather permitting) to help us with next years Delta youth hunt, it is a Monday. Chris has been involved and insturmental with Delta youth hunts in Manitoba, He has offered to give us advise and explain the process. Please Attend. I will bring this up again on Thursday.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work... This might be something that Bismarck or other ND chapters might need in the near future.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Nice work... This might be something that Bismarck or other ND chapters might need in the near future.


I'm in ! Let's get planning it and pick a weekend for next season. I have a few landowners that will give us permission and I'm sure if we scouted and talked to other landowners about what we were doing we'd have no problem with access!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

This all sounds awesome guys!

This is the kind of thing I like seeing, guys getting exicted about getting some youth out hunting. Anyone and everyone as far as I'm concerned is welcomed to be at this meeting. It would just be fanstaic if more than one youth hunt sprang up.

Chris


----------

